# Slingking water balloon slingshot



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is the wrist brace water balloon slingshot made by SLINGKING. its a round wire frame with a one piece of tubing slid over it and a dinky little piece of foam padding for the wrist area on the brace. the pouch is a molded cup made of plastic. it has a little irritating molded plastic loop for your finger to go through to "aid" in pulling the tubes back to be shot. whent he pouch is pulled, it wraps itself around the edges of the baseball sized water balloon to hold it in place. water balloon are recommended to be no bigger than a baseball, any bigger and they will either not travel well or burst on release. the pouch has molded plugs for the tubes to slide over in order to hold the pouch to the tubes, just like the plastic tips that trumark is known for on thier black tube strong pull bandsets. this slingshot is more of a novelty, if you were to plan on using it for more than than, then youd be really disappointed. ive shot a lot with it, from handfuls of rocks, snails, golf balls, eggs(raw and boiled), and etc. ive had this one for almost 10 years and its barely showing some cracking of the tubes at the pouch connectors. overall the slingking water balloon slingshot is okay for frat boys spending a day at the beach. its too strong for kids and a pain in the arse if you have fingers bigger than a girl. on the 1 -10 scale with 10 as the best, i give it a 3.






































thats my review on the SLINGKING wrist brace water balloon slingshot. i just felt like doing a review (since i havent done one) on a slingshot that no one has ever asked about. :neener: hope it was decent.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very informative on a ten year old slingshot  what next?


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

That is a cool idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the Revue 
waterballon launcher ? Hmm i get to many idears wher to use that !!!!! MUHAAAAAA
Chears


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

may be a good thing for firing tennis balls for my dogs to retrieve?


----------

